# A few quick pictures of a spider and a dragonfly...



## Freakinfreak (May 13, 2009)

trapped in my room, quickly scooped them up and took a few pictures then let them out again 

They're not great pictures but they fascinate me!










Love this one, just looks quite cool... 









Dragonfly! (I think... someone correct me if not!)









Amazing wings...









Boggly!









That's it 
Nothing special but they're so pretty! :flrt:


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Damsel Fly 

Nice pics


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

They are pretty


----------



## Freakinfreak (May 13, 2009)

Crownan said:


> Damsel Fly
> 
> Nice pics


Oooh, thanks 
I don't know anything about buggy things... i wan't to learn! :shock:


----------



## tomwilson (Feb 27, 2010)

i think drogon flys can't fold their wings back, and damsel flys can


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

Freakinfreak said:


> Oooh, thanks
> I don't know anything about buggy things... i wan't to learn! :shock:


Here you go then.

I was checking out Damselflies and what not after watching Springwatch the other night. I stumbled across this wee link which you might find interesting.

British Dragonfly Society - Large Red Damselfly


----------



## Freakinfreak (May 13, 2009)

fergie said:


> Here you go then.
> 
> I was checking out Damselflies and what not after watching Springwatch the other night. I stumbled across this wee link which you might find interesting.
> 
> British Dragonfly Society - Large Red Damselfly


Wow, thanks! Really good site actually, thanks 
I love bugs now.. i was sat in my garden trying to look for them :lol2: Nearly got attacked by a bee though :shock:


----------



## snakewhisperer (Nov 13, 2009)

Get rid of that spider Quick!!! When my good lady moved in with me 2 years ago, some spiders (looking very much like the one in your pic) which were resident in her garage found their way into my house. Despite catching every one I came across and putting them outside I still keep finding them and flippin huge webs all over the house. Grrrrr:devil: I like spiders but you really don't want these leggy nutters indoors:lol2:


----------



## Freakinfreak (May 13, 2009)

snakewhisperer said:


> Get rid of that spider Quick!!! When my good lady moved in with me 2 years ago, some spiders (looking very much like the one in your pic) which were resident in her garage found their way into my house. Despite catching every one I came across and putting them outside I still keep finding them and flippin huge webs all over the house. Grrrrr:devil: I like spiders but you really don't want these leggy nutters indoors:lol2:


:lol2::lol2::lol2:
They're lovely!! :flrt:
I put it outside though lol. How can you not like it's spindlyness? :flrt:


----------



## tomwilson (Feb 27, 2010)

fergie said:


> Here you go then.
> 
> I was checking out Damselflies and what not after watching Springwatch the other night. I stumbled across this wee link which you might find interesting.
> 
> British Dragonfly Society - Large Red Damselfly


 i found a pond in thewoods on monday with some briliant blue damsels might go back tomorrow and try get some pics if i can find my camera, there where hundreds of froglets all over the path had to tip toe so i didn't crush them


----------



## snakewhisperer (Nov 13, 2009)

Freakinfreak said:


> :lol2::lol2::lol2:
> They're lovely!! :flrt:
> I put it outside though lol. How can you not like it's spindlyness? :flrt:


Spindlyness I can live with , it's the forty fathoms of web in every room that is a little wearing:crazy:


----------



## Freakinfreak (May 13, 2009)

snakewhisperer said:


> Spindlyness I can live with , it's the forty fathoms of web in every room that is a little wearing:crazy:


:lol2:
Well you could live in a spidery fotress of webbing :devil: Would be so cool! :gasp:


----------

